
New iPad is unbeatable - shawndumas
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2012/03/new_ipad_how_apple_s_tablet_strategy_parallels_its_unbeatable_ipod_success_.html
======
rjhackin
There is another thread - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3684624>

